# Wood Glue + Primer = To Sand or Not to Sand



## ChrisRad (Oct 2, 2015)

hey everyone,

I just finished glueing up a barn door but got some glue on faces of the door that it shouldnt be. Do I need to sand off the glue as much as possible if I am using primer then painting the door or will the primer stick to the glue thus eliminating the need to sand off the excess glue? The less work the better when it comes to finishing. Thanks!

I am using a combination of cedar boards and 3/4" plywood

Chris 
Holland, PA


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The primer will adhere to the glue, though you didn't mention what kind of glue it is. but if the squeeze out is objectionable you could scrap it off with a paint scraper.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Food for thought. Will you notice it one day and scold yourself for not taking an extra bit of time to finish that small detail? We are our own worse critics sometimes, well maybe all the time. LOL


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Use a good, sharp chisel & lightly clean the glue off the places "it ain't supposed to be," & the squeeze out, too. Then go ahead with your sanding.


----------

